# Συμπόσιο για την οθωμανική Αθήνα



## Marinos (Apr 23, 2015)

Χίλια συγγνώμη που σας το λέω τελευταία στιγμή, για την ακρίβεια μόλις ξεκίνησε --αλλά μπορείτε να το παρακολουθήσετε λάιβ εδώ: https://diavlos.grnet.gr/room/465?eventid=1032

Το πρόγραμμα εδώ: http://www.ascsa.edu.gr/pdf/uploads/Symposium_Program.pdf


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2015)

Κάλλιο αργά... αργοπορημένε και αφηρημένε Δύτη. Σε συγχωρούμε και σ' ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## Marinos (May 5, 2015)

Για όποιον δεν πρόλαβε: http://www.ascsa.edu.gr/index.php/N...-ottoman-athens.-archaeology-travel-symposium


----------



## Marinos (May 30, 2015)

Έχει ρέντα η οθωμανική Αθήνα. Αυτή τη φορά ειδοποιώ εγκαίρως: https://diavlos.grnet.gr/event/e540


----------

